# AR Slings



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

So after my first winter of hunting coyotes, I have found that the sling I have is not working well. I picked up a "super sling" seeing that it was adjustable and figured it would be a good starter sling. Well, it doesn't adjust far enough to carry across me when hiking into spots. Ended up being a burdon verses an asset.

I've been looking at the Vtac sling and think that may work well since it looks like it adjusts easilly and will be good for putting over bulky cloths.

What are you all running for slings on your ARs and which ones should I take a look at? Need one that will fit over my winter gear, but also be able to work well over lighter cloths too. There are a gazillion choices out there so outside of the Vtac sling, are there any others you'd recommend (and are there any anti Vtac slingers out there?)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.brownells.com/shooting-accessories/slings-sling-swivels/slings/v-tac-quick-adjust-sling-prod1643.aspx


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I use a single point sling on my ar rifles. It is adjustable and has elastic in it to absorb "bounce" when walking. Since I wear a vest when calling I don't want it to hang in the front. I just let it hang down my side when moving from set to set. Mine are like this one although I did not buy them at Midway.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/213539/midwayusa-tactical-single-point-sling-nylon-bungee-black

:hunter:


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Do the single point slings bounce around alot though? Seems to me they would be all over the place when walking (lots of woods etc that we walk through around here).


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

The bungee is pretty stiff. As I am walking I usually rest my arm on the butt of the stock to stabilize it or with my arm down the outside of the rifle. Works OK for me.

:hunter:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats a very nice sling, Don.
Just went to ebay and found one just like it for $19.95 and free shipping, I bought it.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/390530843170?var=660111563080&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

That's the kind of price I'm looking for. Thanks for the link Ed!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have alot of different slings, para cord, neoprene, leather and nylon ones. The sling in the pic looks perfect for all clothing . The one at ebay is also the padded one, cant wait for it to come in and give it a try.


----------



## Jkcckc2002 (Apr 15, 2013)

I use a 2 point sling. It uses regular quick release points. I replaced my front takedown pin with on the screws in and has sling stud on it. From there to the butt of the rifle. It lays flat behind you or at the ready when in front.

I guess I learned something from my 8 years in the Marine Corps.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank you for your service JKcckc2002. Never seen the type of takedown pin you are talking about. Where would a feller find those?

:hunter:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I think this is what he means.It is the third one down at the link
http://www.brownells.com/rifle-parts/receiver-amp-action-parts/takedown-parts/pins/ar-15-m16-push-button-receiver-pins-prod17158.aspx


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i have a single point,its ok

but i live in minnesota and walking with it in the winter lets the barrel of my AR drag in the snow,even when its adjust to the sortest length,snow gets deeo here

i dont like that

butthat one Ed posted,looks like it may be my next sling


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

JK, thanks for your service.

Ed, thanks for that link to the pin. I think I'll be trying one of those with my slings.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I use one that I got from sportsmans guide and it is a single point, I attach it with a ring on the back of the lower receiver in place of the on nornaly used. I like the way it works and am very happy with it.


----------



## Jkcckc2002 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yea it's one like that. I can go from a standard sling ( forearm -but stock) to a 2 point in seconds.


----------



## infantryman (Jun 4, 2013)

I have carried an AR a lot, from predator hunting, to the mountains in AFG, to Baghdad. The only kind I will use now is something along the lines of the Vtac or Magpul MS2. I hate single point and 3 point slings. I also hate that the Vtac and magpul cost $50+. So, I made one identical to us using left over webbing, A.L.I.C.E. pack buckles, and para cord. It works just as well as my MS2. If it would help, I can post a picture guide on how I did it and use it.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

infantryman said:


> I have carried an AR a lot, from predator hunting, to the mountains in AFG, to Baghdad. The only kind I will use now is something along the lines of the Vtac or Magpul MS2. I hate single point and 3 point slings. I also hate that the Vtac and magpul cost $50+. So, I made one identical to us using left over webbing, A.L.I.C.E. pack buckles, and para cord. It works just as well as my MS2. If it would help, I can post a picture guide on how I did it and use it.


Sure thing infantryman. We all like DIY stuff and how to's.

:hunter:


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd like to see a pic of it also!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Me 3 !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Me 4
You really need to post a pic


----------



## infantryman (Jun 4, 2013)

Ok, after a feeble attempt, I realize I cannot show how they are made with pictures, so I will make a video and post it in a new thread.

Here is a cell phone pic though. To loosen it you just pull the para cord loop towards the muzzle. To tighten the sling to add stability to your shooting platform, pull the cord towards your body. Pretty simple.

Ill also leave these pics here. A couple free float carbon fiber AR handguards with removeable rails I made with $40ish in materials. Not bad seeing what AR parts are going for these days.

One is a left hand 16" .300 BLK with a 12" HG.

The other is a 7" barreled .300 BLK with a permanently attached shroud that blends with the handguard, bringing the length to 16", but allows me to add a 10" silencer that only sticks an inch out of the barrel, thus negating the $200 SBR stamp.

I might as well do a thread for those too.


----------



## infantryman (Jun 4, 2013)

And no, Im not left handed, I just happened to have the upper and bcg and decided to build it. Doesn't do so well for me as I rarely shoot unsuppressed, meaning it gasses my face pretty badly.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

The best sling I own is a match sling from Turner Sadlery. I used it for high power, and hunting. It wirks good on my 700's and my M1A. Dad and Grandad taught me how to use it and I love it more than a bipod. They work wonderfully on an AR.... http://www.mcssl.com/store/turnersaddleryinc/catalog/category/5360063

Here is mine on my deer, coyote, whatever gun with the sling.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Update, fishing lures as a commodity? 

Put up a Hail Mary on one of the musky fishing forums I frequent to see if anyone wanted to trade a vtac sling for some baits. Low and behold there was. So I'm now the proud new owner of a vtac. This will make walking in the snow muuuuch easier (I hope).


----------

